# Please help me find a job,thank you.



## Cherry924

Hello everyone
This is Cherry,today I just found this website,I like it.I came from China,I arrived Sydney three months ago.Now I would like to find a job here,but I donot know how to do.I can speak English,Chinese and Japanese.I hope I will practise English and Japanese in my job.Your advice will help me a lot.Thank you very much. 
Yours
Cherry


----------



## Wanderer

There's lots of web sites that advertise work Cherry, even some links on the forum but first thing you need is a visa that allows work or you can find yourself in trouble.

What type of visa did you get to come to Australia?


----------



## Cherry924

Wanderer,thank you very much for your advice.I have a visa that allows work,and about half and one year later,I will get the permanent residence.I would like to find a job that will help my language a lot,but you know,I am not familiar with the web sites and others.I know the seek and mycareer,but I think my spoken English is not good enough to do these work well.I hope I will find a job such as in a restarant or cafe.Please give some advice or some web sites.Thanks again.


----------



## Wanderer

Sydney you may have already discovered has its Chinatown with quite a few restaurants there and others scattered about Sydney, so good opportunity there to practice english as many english speaking people also like the Australian restaurant Chinese style food.

There's also a few Japanese restaurants about but far less in number, and for restaurant work I'd think going and asking will be the best approach.

If your Japanese writing and interpretation skills are reasonable enough, I'd just go searching the internet for companies that have Japanese trade exposure and also same applies re Chinese - just start googling and you'll become familiar quick enough, make some enquiries and you may pick up some translating/interpretation work.

To do it for official documentation, you do however need recognised qualifications in that area.


----------



## mike

To do translations you will need some qualification like NATI. It could be worthwhile taking the exam.

Try the casino also as I am sure they need Japanese/Chinese speakers and they might pay better than your average restaurant. Jobs for cafes and restaurants are usually passed on by word of mouth, so it is probably better just to visit them directly during their quiet time and passing out your resume.

Also try your local government employment office, whatever it is called now as they sometimes have jobs for Chinese speakers.


----------



## Cherry924

Wanderer,thank you a lot for your very useful advice.Now I will prepare my new resume about restaurant or cafe and try.I need a job now,because I have been at home for very long time.I want to work quickly.
About translating/interpretation work,I will make some enquiries.I have no idea on it at all.
Thank you again.This is very kind of you,thanks.


----------



## Cherry924

Hello Mike,thank you very much for your help.That's very kind of you,thanks.
I know translating work is a good job,now I can not do it.But I will make some enquiries about the qualification like NATI and study hard,I hope I will do it some day.
I will try the casino,thanks for your advice.It is a good idea.I will also visit cafes and restaurants directly.I hope I will get a job quickly.
Thanks again.


----------



## haibara

Cherry924 said:


> Hello everyone
> This is Cherry,today I just found this website,I like it.I came from China,I arrived Sydney three months ago.Now I would like to find a job here,but I donot know how to do.I can speak English,Chinese and Japanese.I hope I will practise English and Japanese in my job.Your advice will help me a lot.Thank you very much.
> Yours
> Cherry


Hi Cherry
How's your weekend going ?
I'm from Indonesia. I'd like to offer you as my distributor in Australia, if you are interested.

My main business is selling health products (Chinese herbal medicine) and branded products (Dior, Guerlain, etc).

If you are interested, we ca nstart up with something soon. Pls let me know ASAP.

Have a good day and look forward to your reply!

Cheers!


----------



## mike

How can you sell branded products? Do you mean "fakes"?


----------



## Wanderer

Any snake oil Haibara?


----------



## Cherry924

haibara said:


> Hi Cherry
> How's your weekend going ?
> I'm from Indonesia. I'd like to offer you as my distributor in Australia, if you are interested.
> 
> My main business is selling health products (Chinese herbal medicine) and branded products (Dior, Guerlain, etc).
> 
> If you are interested, we ca nstart up with something soon. Pls let me know ASAP.
> 
> Have a good day and look forward to your reply!
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Haibara
Thank you for your reply.
I'm interested,but I'd like to know where your shop is and more details.
My e-amil address is [email protected].
Look forward to your mail.
Thank you again.


----------



## Cherry924

Hi Haibara
I have sent a mail to you,if you see it please reply.
Thank you a lot.


----------



## Curtis Lee

the problem is what kind of job do u really want.. dont u ever go to chinatown for jobs... u will find frustrating about wages there if u go .


----------



## Cherry924

You know now is the economic crisis,it's hard to find a job you really like and be good at.And I have been at home for long time,I do not like this life.I'd like to go out for work and can practise my language.As you said,I'm frustrating.


----------



## bouba

snake oil !!??? and why are you looking for Snake Oil....?? is it healthy???


----------



## bouba

Wanderer said:


> Any snake oil Haibara?


snake oil !!??? and why are you looking for Snake Oil....?? is it healthy


----------



## Cherry924

*I'd like to make friends with you*

Today's afternoon I had a interview about sales in market city.Just now I received a call.She told me to try to work,but no salary in first four hours.So I refused.Because she didn't tell me the salary in the afternoon.I'd like to know if it is lawful.
I'd like to teach Chinese.What should I do?


----------



## Wanderer

As far as doing a trial without pay Cherry, yes you do need to be wary for it is quite possible some people may try and take advantage of you.
Reputable places should at least offer a wage and I'd suspect whilst it may be illegal, that would not stop some people trying to get away with it.

As forteaching Chinese, most work would probably be through TAFE or language schools and they may require some teaching qualifications or experience.

Have you been around some of the hostels to see if anything is on their noticeboards.


----------



## Dwangy

*Hey Cherry*

Yer...watch out for dodgy stuff. Especially Chinatown, the pay isn't very good and they make you work very hard. Did you happen to enter a Chinese singing competition lately?


----------



## savepurs

i suggest that you ought to refuse haibara.
I was a student who almost got a visa to Australia....almost
forgive my pool english.

If a guy want to you to sell a new product. especially the brand.
dont you believe a excellent brand product need a fresh to promotion?!


----------

